# Maersk Containership Runs Aground Near Fremantle, Western Australia



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Maersk Garonne
A Maersk containership spent a few hours aground early Saturday morning near the entrance to Fremantle Harbour in Western Australia.
According to the Fremantle Port Authority, the MV Maersk Garonne became stuck in soft sand about 500 meters off South Mole as it was entering Fremantle Inner Harbour at about 5 a.m. Saturday morning.
The vessel was pulled free by tugs at about 8:30 a.m. and was expected to go to anchor at Gage Roads for inspection by the Australian Maritime Safety Authority, the port authority said.
Initial reports indicated that there are no injuries or damage to the vessel.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower,sm.yesterday.22:09.maersk containership runs aground near fremantle.western australia.good news, they pulled her off.nobody hurt.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

According to the AIS track she missed the turn into the deepwater channel. Oops.


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

Would she have a pilot onboard at that point?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

My exact thought, don't blame the vessel, blame the local pilot!


----------

